# Rapido 640



## su1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I am thinking of buying a Rapido 640 or Auto trail 632, any suggestions which is better. Heard that Auto trail may be having problems with water ingress, has anyone heard similar?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

No issues with Auto-Trail that I am aware of. Ours is 2 years old and still like new.
Bill


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

No experience of the Autotrail I'm afraid, but I have a 2013 model 646B, which is the spiritual predecessor of the 640. We are very pleased with our model which has taken two of us plus dog on extended trips to Scotland and France. Payload is good - we can get all our kit, including spare wheel, trolley jack, barbie, etc plus full fuel and 100 litres of water into an all-up weight of 3400kg. 
I saw the 640 at Brownhills last month when I took mine in for first habitation check - a very impressive package, which set me thinking about trade-in values ...
On second viewing, however, I began to have concerns about storage. The 646B has a lot of heavy storage capacity under the rear half of the bed, and we also use the electric drop-down single bed over the table as a horizontal cupboard.
I also had some concerns about the practicality of a kitchen beside the door, which would make access difficult at meal times. The 646 has steps cut into the floor, so there is no need for an electrically operated step, which is convenient.
It does not look as though Rapido are still making the 646, so the 640 seems to be carrying the flag for a 6.5m van with a good payload and decent quality fittings. The Rapido 'swing and slide' table is a real winner - slide it out of the way when travelling, then back across to feed four in comfort.
Suffice to say that I have yet to find anything else that satisfies our needs in the way that the 646 does, but that doesn't mean that you won't ...
Good luck in your search.


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Very personal choice, obviously. For me, I do like the Autotrail levels of comfort, separate shower, and the electric ring on the hob alongside the 3 gas ones - like several uk brands. Suits the way I use the van.


----------



## su1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for your responses, very helpful. We are currently running around in a 6 berth Orion so anything we get will seem small in comparison but at least we will stop dragging a lot of rubbish around we never use!


----------



## su1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi gordonbennet, is your Autotrail a 632, if so does it have 4 or 2 seat belts, also how do you find driving it with strong side winds?
My Orion is a beast in side winds which is another reason the Rapido appeals as it is low profile


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

su1 said:


> I am thinking of buying a Rapido 640 or Auto trail 632, any suggestions which is better. Heard that Auto trail may be having problems with water ingress, has anyone heard similar?


I'm also thinking of moving to a rapido to get an A class van next year ish.
Our Autotrail Dakota is just 2 yrs old and no problems at all worth talking about and for sure no water ingress problems.


----------

